# WOW...Looks like Bass may be my next specimen of choice



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

These bass go crazy for some pinkies.

Not my video but thought it was pretty interesting....

http://www.liveleak.com/e/8ed_1241465153


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

interesting. Mean lil hungry sobs.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Very cool vid but I kinda feel for that lil guy that actually was swimming away


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Feefa said:


> Very cool vid but I kinda feel for that lil guy that actually was swimming away


lol me too


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

nice video


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Where can you even get large and small mouth bass? Wild Caught?


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

That was F%*KING A AWESOME!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

roccov12345 said:


> Where can you even get large and small mouth bass? Wild Caught?


yeah, you probably have to catch them. i'm sure you can get some from a hatchery that provide for manmade lakes.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

yeah and bass get very big very quickly maybe put one in a 75G til he's about 2lbs then definitely move him into a 125G+


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

that's even more sad then my piranhas eating a feeder =[


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

i forgot to add in a lot of places game fish are illegal to have in an aquarium but you might wanna check your local laws too if your that interested in getting one!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

that video was awesome. those bass were going nuts.
cool video thanks for posting


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Trigger lover said:


> that's even more sad then my piranhas eating a feeder =[


The white mouse at the end was a little rough. You can see him gasping for air when the bubbles are coming from his mouth and nose. Brutal....


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Found another one from the same guy........INTENSE!

His description reads....
A Pet Largemouth Bass Eating a Baby Feeder Rat. The Bass is about 8.5". The Rat is 1.5 weeks of age.

55 Gallon Tank. Orange Fish are Red Devils.
Song: "Dark Ages" by Two Steps From Hell

Enjoy...
http://www.liveleak.com/e/4d9_1232310035


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

LMB are crazy. I kept one for a year once. They'll eat anything that will fit in their huge mouths and they'll even try to eat things that won't.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

so sad


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Kinda funny that you posted this. I remember fishing in Lake Ontairio when I was a kid around 25 years ago. My dad pulled in a large mouth bass a little bit bigger than the videos are showing. In his mouth was a partially digested mouse and I remember wondering how the hell can he eat that and their is no way that they naturally eat them in the wild. well after seeing your video I guess I was wrong and know for a fact anywhere in Ontairio you can pretty much catch small and large mouth bass with ease.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

that video was intense. 
love how the bass go mental over it.
shows the true dog eat dog world of nature

by the way does anyone know how big these bass get?
i would of thought they get fairly big


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Wow, crazy ass bass!



No0dles said:


> i forgot to add in a lot of places game fish are illegal to have in an aquarium but you might wanna check your local laws too if your that interested in getting one!


Not a problem... many of us shouldn't have piranhas according to local laws.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

gamgenius said:


> i forgot to add in a lot of places game fish are illegal to have in an aquarium but you might wanna check your local laws too if your that interested in getting one!


Not a problem... many of us shouldn't have piranhas according to local laws.
[/quote]

My thoughts exactly.....


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Its an interesting video thats for sure, i didnt realize they were so f*cking aggresive







Intense stuff...

The part were the mouse was gasping and fighting and then eventually just give up


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Trigger lover said:


> that video was intense.
> love how the bass go mental over it.
> shows the true dog eat dog world of nature
> 
> ...


pretty big, i think the world record for largest lmb caught is like 25lbs or something like that.










whats cool about these guys is if someone decided to keep one as a pet in california, you can release them into a most local lakes without issue. in fact you'd probably be doing the fisherman a favor, lol.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

hyphen said:


> that video was intense.
> love how the bass go mental over it.
> shows the true dog eat dog world of nature
> 
> ...


pretty big, i think the world record for largest lmb caught is like 25lbs or something like that.










whats cool about these guys is if someone decided to keep one as a pet in california, you can release them into a most local lakes without issue. in fact you'd probably be doing the fisherman a favor, lol.
[/quote]

Wow what a monster. I had thought subconsciously to myself about your mention of release. You would figure once it outgrew your tank, there really would be no problem nonchalantly releasing it back in to the wild.

I think someone on here should give it a shot......Go get your pole and tackle and find yourself a new companion. Oh and get a thread going lol....


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

AWESOME videos roccov!

I've read a lot about keeping native fish (LMB) and from what I understand releasing a native fish (after it's been kept as a pet) back into the wild is a huge no no. But that's just what I've read


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

mtuttle02 said:


> AWESOME videos roccov!
> 
> I've read a lot about keeping native fish (LMB) and from what I understand releasing a native fish (after it's been kept as a pet) back into the wild is a huge no no. But that's just what I've read


I'm assuming they'd want to restrict the possibility of introducing any diseases, parasites, etc. to wildlife habitats. Makes sense and I personally agree with the logic......


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i have one right now and it is by far my most entertaining fish.... it has the personality of an oscar and is more aggressive than any fish i've owned. they grow fast as hell, i got mine in september and it was barely over an inch and now i would guess he is about 9 inches long. they will eat ANYTHING... i have tried putting large suckers and shiners in with him and even tho they were almost as big as him, they were eaten within a day or two, the only tankmates that have managed to survive are a bluegill, black bullhead, and a painted turtle.

they are definitely an awesome fish to own, but they get huge fast, have big appetites, and cannot be released back into the wild, so you need to make sure you have a big tank to house it for life.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

^^^ joe, what size tank are you keeping it in? any pics?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i have him in a 75 right now, but he's gonna need a new home within the next 6 months or so i'd guess, either a 300 gallon pond or a larger glass tank... i'll post pics in a minute, i gotta resize them real quick.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

yeah I always thought they needed fairly large tanks because of their growth rate.

/looks forward to the pics


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

ok, that took a lot longer than i thought, but finally my computer decided to cooperate... the pics are crap, but they should give you an idea of the setup and the bass, you should be able to see the turtle and the bluegill in the center of the full tank shot. i'll get some better pics soon once i'm done with the setup, i made a canopy that allowed for a basking area for the turtle and i'm working on a couple other things...


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

sweet man i love it! definitely awesome to have something like that.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

haha, yeah man... its pretty tight, but i am really starting to wonder how much it's gonna cost to feed this guy when he weighs 6 or 7 pounds


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

yeah i hear that man. you can always throw him on a grill haha


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

haha, i like him too much to eat him... big bass taste gross anyways


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

that is a sickass tank and I love the cohab that you got goin on! thanks for posting the pics


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice bass setup. love the way you have aqua scaped it.
thanks for sharing


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

thanks guys, the tank looks a little bare right now, but once the water warms up a bit, i plan on collecting native plants to replace all the crypts that are in there... i'll get some better pics taken of the whole setup and start a thread, i didnt think there would be that much interest in a native tank around here, but i guess i was wrong.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

joedizzlempls said:


> i didnt think there would be that much interest in a native tank around here, but i guess i was wrong.


hahaha we love all tanks that look good or have crazy fish... you've got both!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, bass are the sh*t.

I was gonna do a setup with some of them with some rainbow trout a few years ago... got a tank and was gonna get a chiller for it and everything...d
Never got around to finishing it.

Someday...


----------

